# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Jabas para Pollo y pavo

## Andres Berrocal Ger

Estimados Amigos, somos fabrica, y vendemos jabas de plástico para pollos y para pavos. Nuestra Planta esta ubicada en Av. El Santuario 1225, Zarate. Informes a aberrocal@conticoplas.com  941451418 (rpc)  Precio Jaba para Pollo: S/61 incluido IGV c/u. Hay variedad de coloresTemas similares: vendo jabas para cosecha de esparrago,palta,mango,uvas Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos JABAS COSECHERAS jabas cosecheras Artículo: Importadores ecuatorianos anunciarían alternativa para importar más pavo peruano

----------


## Jomaqui

Podrias dar algunas especificaciones tecnicas de las JAVAS y mostrar imagenes, gracias

----------

